# Peanut Butter & Co/Twenty12 frames...



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

this is roughly 1/3 of the Fuji frames i'll be building this year for the girls. kinda glad they didn't all show on the same day!


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

sweet! please post finished bike pics.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Noice! Have fun with those!

(P.S. Indeed, "brifter" is a lame word)


----------



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

I want one of their jerseys. Are they on sale anywhere? How cool is it - an actual racing team jersey with a monkey on it!!! Gotta have one! Ranks right up there with one of my all-time favorites - the Greg Lemond Team Z jersey with the puffing "Z" on it!!


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Tease. Couldn't you have waited to post until the bike build(s) was done?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

jrz1 said:


> I want one of their jerseys. Are they on sale anywhere? How cool is it - an actual racing team jersey with a monkey on it!!! Gotta have one! Ranks right up there with one of my all-time favorites - the Greg Lemond Team Z jersey with the puffing "Z" on it!!


the jerseys will be for sale soon, we don't even have them yet. i think they should be on sale in about a month, at www.teamtwenty12.com . we'll also have them for sale at some races soon, murrietta, and redlands. 
i'll put some pics of the first bikes up soon...


----------



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> the jerseys will be for sale soon, we don't even have them yet. i think they should be on sale in about a month, at www.teamtwenty12.com . we'll also have them for sale at some races soon, murrietta, and redlands.
> i'll put some pics of the first bikes up soon...



Great. Could you post on here as soon as they are available? That would be great! I'm still lovin the thought of my group ride with all the stuffed shirts and me showin up with a monkey on my jersey!!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ok, here are 2 of the first. the team will train and race on wheels using Edge Composites rims (25's, 45's & 65's), Chris King R45 hubs and Sapim spokes. the wheels will be built by Paradigm Cycles in San Anselmo, CA. we haven't received the rims/hubs/spokes yet, so the wheels on these bikes are just leftovers or personal wheels. the bikes are SRAM equipped, and will have Oval bars, stems, & seatposts. the saddles are Prologo. the bikes are also equipped w/ the K-Edge. bottle cages and bar tape are by Arundel. pedals are Speedplay.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> Noice! Have fun with those!
> 
> (P.S. Indeed, "brifter" is a lame word)


no late nights at the shop yet, waiting for SRAM and wheel stuff to show. see you at any races this year? Gila? Philly? NVGP?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nah, first few months of last year burnt me out on the road, so I'm sticking to the regional stuff for now trying to help teach road racing to a new local women's team. 
I'll be at some bigger MTB races, though. First NRC endurance race is this weekend... my goal is to only get lapped once by Rebecca Rusch and finish in the top half of the field


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

jrz1 said:


> Great. Could you post on here as soon as they are available? That would be great! I'm still lovin the thought of my group ride with all the stuffed shirts and me showin up with a monkey on my jersey!!


i talked to our clothing people today, why don't you PM me w/ your email address, and i'll get you in touch w/ them. they can sell you one before we get them, so that will be a bit quicker.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Dang.

I like the build up on these. The SRAM "works" with the frame well somehow.

Overall impression..._intimidating_. Me like. :thumbsup: 


My first "real race bike" ...my dad took me to the LBS and bought me one for my 17th birthday after I begged for a year...a Fuji we picked out together. I "learned" to ride on that bike. It was later stolen. Still miss it.

Good work. These are very, very nice, and thanks for posting up pics.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

thanx! glad you like 'em...hopefully we're somewhere near you this year and you can come out and see the girls win a race on them. keep an eye on the team site as we update the schedule all the time.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

very cool


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> ok, here are 2 of the first. the team will train and race on wheels using Edge Composites rims (25's, 45's & 65's), Chris King R45 hubs and Sapim spokes. the wheels will be built by Paradigm Cycles in San Anselmo, CA. we haven't received the rims/hubs/spokes yet, so the wheels on these bikes are just leftovers or personal wheels. the bikes are SRAM equipped, and will have Oval bars, stems, & seatposts. the saddles are Prologo. the bikes are also equipped w/ the K-Edge. *bottle cages and bar tape are by Arundel*. pedals are Speedplay.


is that the gecko grip tape? i have that on my new bike and love it. its super tough stuff.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

locobaylor said:


> is that the gecko grip tape? i have that on my new bike and love it. its super tough stuff.


indeed it is...grippy, nicely padded, pretty durable...we love it!


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> this is roughly 1/3 of the Fuji frames i'll be building this year for the girls. kinda glad they didn't all show on the same day!


You are going to have your hands full with those ladies. Good luck this year.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

if you have a k-edge left over you can send it to me!

or just use it as a peanut butter knife...


----------

